
IBM Research: Brain-inspired Chip - lelf
http://www.research.ibm.com/articles/brain-chip.shtml
======
dang
Lots of posts:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ibm+brain+chip#!/story/sort_by_dat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ibm+brain+chip#!/story/sort_by_date/0/ibm%20brain%20chip)

Significant recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149198)

